# Car turning over but won't start



## nelsito65 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hello everyone (I'm new to this forum),
I was driving my '95 Altima yesterday morning and after a couple of blocks from home it started stalling until it died. I let it sit for about 5 minutes and was able to start it again so I went back home and parked it. I checked the obvious gas (it had plenty) and every fluid and the only thing needing replenishment was the power steering. After sitting for about half an hour I tried to start it one more time and it did start but stalled immediately after that and every attempt afterwards would not make it start even though it was turning over. Late in the afternoon I tried again and was successful so I went out driving it for about 4 or 6 miles. Then I tried one more time late at night and haven't been able to make it run ever since. The towing truck guy suspected a faulty fuel pump. Any ideas out there about the possible causes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Your distributor is bad, very common problem. Remove the rotor and distributor cap and then the plastic housing on the distributor, if any oil is present replace it. For saftey reasons, don't drive the car until you replace it, it will stall out when you least expect it. The cost if $500.00 to fix. 
Good luck and keep us posted
Frank


----------



## nelsito65 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you for your reply, Frank.
The distributor is definitely one of the places I was planning on exploring on my next "Saturday morning mechanic" session.
Nelson.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You might set the ECM to self diagnostic mode to check for codes. If the code for the crank angle sensor comes up then the problem is most likely the distributor.

Troy


----------



## nelsito65 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you guys for your replies. I followed the diagnostic procedure for the fuel pump outlined in the Haynes repair book and it turned out to be faulty. Since the $240 or so for a new one was not in the immediate budget, I got one for $10 from a local junk yard plus a few other unrelated parts for the same car. After spending Saturday afternoon replacing it, the car is running again. Thanks once again for your help.
Nelson


----------

